# vertical plastisol transfer or white letters



## lisajones64 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm looking for "DANCE" that I can put vertically on pants and sleeves of a dark color. Does anyone know where I could get this?

Thanks!


----------



## logcabin (Oct 3, 2007)

Stahls.com would be a good source for this.


----------

